# How long does everybody keep their co2 going for?



## Markahsf (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out what's best for me but I would like to know what everyone else does. My photoperiod is anywhere from 6-7 hours a day. 

What's your photoperiod and how long do you keep your co2 running during that period?

Thanks.


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

My photoperiod is 8 hrs and I start the co2 one hour before lights on and eend 1 hour before lights off. (So 8 hrs co2 ,just one hour earlier.)


----------



## zonamav (Feb 27, 2004)

start 1 hr before, end 30 mins before lights off


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Markahsf said:


> I'm trying to figure out what's best for me but I would like to know what everyone else does. My photoperiod is anywhere from 6-7 hours a day.
> 
> What's your photoperiod and how long do you keep your co2 running during that period?
> 
> Thanks.


you can get a cheap timer to get your lighting schedule set consistently. I usually start my co2 an hour before lights on, and 45min. before lights off on my 36g. My flora is near a window that gets a little light in the morning, so my co2 for that comes on 1.5 hours before lights on, and turns off 45 min. before lights off.


----------



## tobystanton (Jun 27, 2012)

10 hour photo period and 8 hour co2. I turn on the co2 at the same time I turn on the lights. I turn off the co2 whenever the sun goes down.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I start an hour before the lights turn on and turn off an hour before the lights turn off


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

Co2 24/7, photoperiod 8 hrs


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Tank naturally lighted. Photo period varies with the seasons, but isn't less than 8 because I use some supplemental lighting.

Co2 runs 24/7


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

mine runs from 6am to 8pm


----------



## nvladik (Jan 12, 2012)

Mine runs for 10 hours on a 125G tank.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Apr 24, 2012)

9 hrs lights.. 10 hrs co2. I kick the co2 on two hours b4 lights turn on and it shuts off a hour b4 they turn off.

This way when lights go on co2 is already well distributed around the tank. Works quite well


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

Photoperiod is 7hrs. Run co2 2hrs before lights on and off 1hr before lights off. I have lots of surface agitation so it takes a bit longer for me to get good co2.


----------

